# Overclocking E2140(2X1.6 ghz dual core cpu)



## pkkumarcool (Feb 3, 2012)

My cpu is the worst part of my pc it is causes very much lag in gaming thats why i want to overclock it.Is e2140 a good cpu to overclock?Also please tell me the procedure and software needed to overclock it.


----------



## S_V (Feb 3, 2012)

Before we tell the procedure and softwares to Overclock.

you should clearly mention about your Hardware like Mobo, Ram , PSU, Videocard etc

I must be frank to you...

you won't find any improvement even 5% with your processor after Overclock. Also do you have Video card or using inbuilt? If it is inbuilt try to purchase Video card or upgrade to Better card for good gaming......


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ I think he has 8400GS 

@ OP - before thinking about OCing tell us what S_V has asked for and with all those you will also need a cabinet with good venilation and a cpu cooler.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes i have 8400 gs good for my resolution(1024X768) to play games
and my mobo is Intel 945GCR
2 gb DDR2 kingston ram  
Now how to overvclock my cpu?


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

No, you can't overclock with Intel 945GCR afaik.

Time to build a new computer perhaps? A6-3500 + Gigabyte A55M-S2V + 4 GB 1600 mhz DDR3 RAM will cost only Rs. 9500.

Much faster processor than E2140 and much faster graphics than 8400 GS.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 6, 2012)

Intel 945GCR is a vanilla board so all options are disabled. Thus overclocking isn't possible.

The combo ico suggested is fantastic for a sub 15-20k system. Anybody making a purchase in that price bracket should highly consider this.


----------



## S_V (Feb 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ I think he has 8400GS



How did u know man..  psychic ? 



pkkumarcool said:


> Yes i have 8400 gs good for my resolution(1024X768) to play games
> and my mobo is Intel 945GCR
> 2 gb DDR2 kingston ram
> *Now how to overvclock my cpu?*



This is Hilarious... (Don't know I felt like that, when I saw that Sentence which is in BOLD)

Sorry to say man... you can't do Overclock like others said because of your Mobo. It's a basic Intel Board which doesn't allow you to change spec's. 




ico said:


> Time to build a new computer perhaps? A6-3500 + Gigabyte A55M-S2V + 4 GB 1600 mhz RAM will cost only Rs. 9500.



@pkkumarcool
he's not trying to sell you...  
But it's really good choice to go for it, if you are willing to spend...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2012)

Really sad to know my cpu cant be overclocked,if we think in a +ve way it will resist me from too much gaming and my academic result will be better. However,i will buy new pc around april(xams over)


----------



## S_V (Feb 6, 2012)

All the Best and Good Attitude ...

In April I am sure the prices as well as options will be better than now.... Congrats


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks S_V


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

you can try this 
SetFSB_HomePage


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> you can try this
> SetFSB_HomePage



Cant find for my mobo


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2012)

try to match the clock generator of your mobo ( sometime you just need to locate it manully or do a google search for that )  with the setfsbs support list - if your's is listed you can try OCing ( do it at your own risk ) or else just wait a few more months for your upcoming new rig


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> try to match the clock generator of your mobo ( sometime you just need to locate it manully or do a google search for that )  with the setfsbs support list - if your's is listed you can try OCing ( do it at your own risk ) or else just wait a few more months for your upcoming new rig



will just be waiting,i am new to ovc'king i will surely damage my cpu last time about one month ago,i damaged my mobo due to it(i just set everything high i didnt knew it will damage ,so no to over'king will have a little patience.Thanks to TDF and you all for guiding me.


----------

